# What time does Southwest open their schedule?



## patti9600 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi.  I see that Southwest is opening their schedule again next Monday.  Does anyone know what time of day they open it up?  I am on the East coast.
Thanks!
Patti


----------



## mrsstats (Jul 9, 2012)

I have gone on as early as 6 am and the flights are there.


----------



## Luvstotravel (Jul 9, 2012)

Just booked 3 seats from Pittsburgh to Orlando for February, $228 round trip each, ~$682 for all 3 of us.


----------



## patti9600 (Jul 11, 2012)

Wow, good prices.  I hope I am as lucky.  Someone mentioned that fares are available after midnight Central time, does anyone know if this is true?
Thanks!  I will be camping so need to find phone service at that time!


----------

